

Reasons to jailbreak your iPhone, iPad - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/software/181289/jailbreakme-30-11-really-good-reasons-jailbreak-your-iphone-ipad

======
joejohnson
I wish iOS made it easier (or possible, w/o a jailbreak) to write system-wide
apps like Swype. I wouldn't be surprised to see this ability in future release
of the firmware.

~~~
tobylane
Apparently it's in Cydia now, for Apple's apps only.

------
tobylane
I jailbroke my ipod touch yesterday and struggled to find anything good. SSH
is kinda dull, SBSettings, Adblock and a few other basic things are the most
useless and ugliest apps I have. This article does point out a few things -
some business, some for iphone/ipad3g, some overpriced. So basically
jailbreaking is largely useless on the ipod touch. Unless you want to simulate
something from two decades ago.

~~~
bradleyland
I'm surprised they didn't mention VLC. Being able to play non H.264 content on
my iPad has been great.

------
gte910h
After apple released a non-att option, I have lost all my ooph for JBing
devices

Did they ever fix the "JBing horks up your notifications part of the time"
issue?

------
jdost
Also, there's a beta version of Swype. Kind of wonky, but single finger SMSing
is still nice.

------
chrisjsmith
If these are the problems you are trying to solve, just don't buy something
with iOS on it.

